# Why does this happen??



## Hsvandyke (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been in my relationship for 6 years. Been married to him for a month and half. But I found out yesterday that he had cheated on me before he deployed over seas in 06'. It is now 08' and he just got home in October. Im so angry, hurt, sad, and confused. I cant seem to get the digusting image out of my head. I wanna rip her face off and his also. The only thing that is stopping me is that i cant find the skank! And I cant assult my husband in fron of our child. Even though he told me that he deserves every inch of it. I went CRAZY when he told me! I pushed the dresser over and broke about $150 worth of perfume. I cant function. I thought I could get over it. The only thing that actually let me take my mind off from it was avoiding coming home last nite. Being with friends and having them talk about nothing. And having the fear of coming home. Cuz Im out here in CO, when my entire familys in MI.

I dont know how to function or even feel for this relationship anymore. I honestly dont know if I still love him. Its like my feelings have become Numb again. How can I get past this and actually beleive and trust him again?!?!:soapbox:


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I think that the most hurtful thing when you are cheated on is the betrayal of it all the how could you and the why then the thoughts of it all. How was it you came to find out 2 years later?


----------



## Hsvandyke (Dec 19, 2008)

sunflower said:


> Ya I think that the most hurtful thing when you are cheated on is the betrayal of it all the how could you and the why then the thoughts of it all. How was it you came to find out 2 years later?




It came out when yesterday morning, when I had found some pictures of some skank friend of his. Those pictures hit my last nerve with him. I left for an hour, he called me and told me that those pictures were his fault. That he was the one asking for the pictures not her. I came home with my ass on fire and started backing up my clothes and was leaving for good finally! Then as I was in a tantrum of anger and furry. He told me that he had something else to tell me. And thats when it came out. I was beyond Angry! And the funny thing is, I had asked him and was fighting the night prior with him. The girl that he slept with was going to be somewhere that we were going too. I was flu into anger. I pushed and pushed trying to get him to crack and he didnt. He looked me straight in the eyes and told me that nothing ever happened and never would. Then it all came out yesterday morning. I dont know what to think or what to say. Hes getting frusturated that I wont say more than 2 words to him. I cant even look @ him. Im so hurt, anry, and upset with what he has done and has hide from me.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Why Spouses Cheat - Truth About Deception

You should go to this website it has helped me. I think that he was ashamed of that and thats why he never told you. I think that you should sit and ask what mad it get to the point who innitated it all and if it was just that one time? I know it hurts to be cheated I have been and mine was with my ex best friend its horrible to think that your husband could be sexually attracted to someone other then you. I am really sorry for people who have to go through something like this its awful.


----------



## AnnLovesJohn (Dec 16, 2008)

I was where you were with my first husband. After I found out he cheated on me I was totally heart broken and we even tried to make it work again.

But eventually I divorced him and sold the diamond engagement ring he gave me to I Do Now I Don't for closure. That was actually the first step I needed to moving on and I remarried and this one feels like the one.

I recommend divorcing and starting over after you have had some closure like I did.


----------

